# Llantas CST: Lo barato no siempre sale caro



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Recientemente compre una llantas CST Caballero (Chinas) como "último recurso" -ya que no había otras en Oaxaca- para tener en caso de una emergencia y decidí reemplazar unas -bastante malas- Specialized Eskar por estas. Cual sería mi sorpresa que yo esperaba toda clase de eventualidades (ponchaduras, reventaduras, mala tracción, mal agarre, etc..) y resulto exactamente lo opuesto: Las CST Caballero son realmente excelentes llantas!

Tiene muy buen agarre sobre todo en terreno suelto y con piedras, pero en general funcionan muy bien en cualquier terreno, incluyendo el lodo (como pude comprobarlo de regreso en casa) y hasta ahora (con unas 80 horas reales de uso real) no muestran signos de desgaste alguno.

Asi que, moraleja: Lo barato no siempre -_aunque regularmente lo es_- sale caro.
Creo que algunos productos chinos estan saliendo de excelente calidad ultimamente y estas llantas son una muestra de ello. No se si todas las demas llantas CST sean así de buenas, pero realmente puedo recomendar las Caballero, especialmente por el precio (yo las compré en $250 cada una) que es como la mitad de unas Maxis o Spesh. Especialmente las recomiendo como llantas de repuesto (por el precio) ya que son razonablemente ligeras y no los dejarán decepcionados en cuanto a tracción y durabilidad.

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

CST es "Cheng Shin Tire"... que es la marca madre de Maxxis. Son de los pocos que HACEN llantas. Maxxis es su marca de cache. Como Honda y Acura.

Aparte, Cheng Shin tambien vende llantas MUCHO mas economicas.

Asi que no sorprende mucho que esten dando el ancho. De hecho, este año van a intriducir su primera Tubeless. Segun un ingeniero de maxxis que anda por los foros, las CST toman tecnologia prestada de las Maxxis, pero vienen en compuestos no tan avanzados y carcasas mas economicas.

Creo que solo Cheng Shin, Kenda y otra son las que hacen llantas, pero no estoy muy seguro.

El caso es que muchas en llantas pasa como con los cuadros... muchos solo las encargan a los que las hacen y les ponen su nombre.

Las fabricas mas grandes estan en Asia (oh, sorpresa! China, Indonesia, Taiwan), aunque algunos como Continental y Panaracer hacen llantas en sus paises de origen, pero no toda la gama, solo el High End.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> CST es "Cheng Shin Tire"... que es la marca madre de Maxxis. Son de los pocos que HACEN llantas. Maxxis es su marca de cache. Como Honda y Acura.
> 
> Cheng Shin Tire es sino la mas grande fabricante de llantas en el mundo por lo menos es una de las mas grandes y ya tiene muchísimos años fabricando llantas para marcas que nadie ni siquiera imagina , ademas también es el mayor fabricante de cámaras .
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Nomás espero que mis Schwalbe y mis Bontrager XR 4 Team Issue no las haya fabricado CST :madman::madman::madmax::madmax: :madmax: ja ja ja y si las fabricó pues ya ni hablar
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Pos como menciono abajo... cambiate a Continental que hace todas las llantas con Black Chilli (sin albur) a manopla en Alemania o Panaracer, que hace sus modelos tope de gama en Japon.

Creo que Michelin tambien hace algunas de sus llantas todavia en Francia, pero de eso si no estoy tan seguro.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

+1. En mi anterior Gary Fisher también traje una CST Caballero en la rueda trasera en durante unos ~4 meses antes de venderla y puedo confirmar que funciona muy, muy bien. Para ese entonces solo había probado las Bontrager de serie y unas DH de Tioga. Lástima que no pueda tener la experiencia de compararla con las Maxxis CrossMark que uso ahora, pero me atrevería a decir que no hay demasiada diferencia.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Las llantas Schwalbe son fabricadas en Indonesia desde 1973 en su fabrica en asociación con Hung-A

También les recuerdo que schwalbe tiene la linea performance line que son mas baras/mismo dibujo pero sin tanta tecnología


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

20lt said:


> También les recuerdo que schwalbe tiene la linea performance line que son mas baras/mismo dibujo pero sin tanta tecnología


De esas tengo una Racing Ralph Performance, que efectivamente, me dejo buena impresion, pero no puedo comentar todavia en durabilidad, pero la carcasa no se ve tan fragil como la EVO en la RR "normal".

El precio bastante razonable y el servicio de Crossmountain, excelente.

Dicha sea la verdad, aun no es tan barata como una CST, pero es otra alternativa valida para no desfalcarse.

Despues de eso, compre unas Vittoria Randonneur para mi "beater" que tambien estan muy buenas sin romper el cochinito.

Al auto tambien le cambie zapatos y le puse unas Bridgestone ER300 HECHAS EN MEXICO!!!! :thumbsup: 
Me da gusto porque ya tuve un juego de esas llantas 3 años con cero problemas, es un producto de calidad, hecho en nuestro pais.

No hay chance de que muevan una planta de CS o Hung-A para aca?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> No hay chance de que muevan una planta de CS o Hung-A para aca?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si en México pudiéramos tener una fábrica de llantas de Cheng-Shin o de Hung-A estaría muy Chin-Gon. 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo tuve unas Caballero que me vinieron con una Cannondale y me gustaron, aunque eran un poco angosto (2.0). Creo que son muy buena opción.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo tuve unas Caballero que me vinieron con una Cannondale y me gustaron, aunque eran un poco angosto (2.0). Creo que son muy buena opción.


Las que yo compré son 2.25. Aunque también me hubieran gustado un poco más anchas (2.3 o 2.35) creo que 2.25 es el mínimo de ancho que usaría para el tipo de mtb que hago y la verdad me agrada bastante ese tamaño.

Saludos,


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Las que yo compré son 2.25. Aunque también me hubieran gustado un poco más anchas (2.3 o 2.35) creo que 2.25 es el mínimo de ancho que usaría para el tipo de mtb que hago y la verdad me agrada bastante ese tamaño.
> 
> Saludos,


Yo también prefiero llantas mas anchas, por eso casi no las usé. Cuando mi novia necesito ruedas, le cambie unas Tioga Factory XC 2.1 por las Caballero 2.0 y al verlas me preguntó que si no eran muy angostas, pero cuando las probó le gustaron mucho.


----------

